# Error after compiling new kernel



## bigtoque (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm trying to build a custom kernel and I thought I followed the directions correctly, but I get a ROOT MOUNT ERROR after installing the kernel, so obviously I must have removed a device that is needed. 

I'm using an Asus p5q-pro which has:

ICH10 IntelÂ® Matrix Storage Technology with RAID 0, 1, 5 10 support
Marvell 88SE6111
Silicon Image Sil5723

The Marvel IDE device is disabled in the bios (all drives are SATA), and I'm not using any RAID so I disabled all the RAID controllers and ataraid.

Would the ataraid device be needed even though I'm not using my drives in RAID? Or is the problem likely one of the raid controllers I removed? I didn't really recognize any of them as what was on my motherboard, so I just disabled them all.

(On a unrelated note: my keyboard didn't work when the root mount error came up. I removed the atkbdc, atkbd, and psm devices because I use a wireless usb keyboard/mouse. Are these devices still required?)


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 5, 2011)

bigtoque said:
			
		

> I'm trying to build a custom kernel and I thought I followed the directions correctly, but I get a ROOT MOUNT ERROR after installing the kernel, so obviously I must have removed a device that is needed.



That error can also be from changing options, like ATA_STATIC_ID, or loading the ahci device.  These can change device numbering, so /etc/fstab is no longer referring to the correct device.  Try ? at the mountroot prompt.



> I'm using an Asus p5q-pro which has:
> 
> ICH10 IntelÂ® Matrix Storage Technology with RAID 0, 1, 5 10 support
> Marvell 88SE6111
> ...



Sometimes the RAID and IDE and AHCI settings are all mixed together confusingly.  So it may have disabled more than you wanted.



> (On a unrelated note: my keyboard didn't work when the root mount error came up. I removed the atkbdc, atkbd, and psm devices because I use a wireless usb keyboard/mouse. Are these devices still required?)



They probably aren't required any more.  You might also try enabling "Legacy USB support" in the BIOS.


----------



## bigtoque (Jan 5, 2011)

> That error can also be from changing options, like ATA_STATIC_ID, or loading the ahci device. These can change device numbering, so /etc/fstab is no longer referring to the correct device. Try ? at the mountroot prompt.



I did comment out ATA_STATIC_ID based on another thread I read here, so I'll try compiling the kernel again with just this changed and see what happens.

A quick look at the way that my system is set up, my drives are connected to the Intel ICH10R SATA ports, so the problem is unlikely from commenting out the RAID controllers.

I'm guessing the problem with the keyboard is that the system is stopping with the error and waiting for my input, but I can't enter anything because the usb drivers haven't been loaded yet.


----------



## bigtoque (Jan 6, 2011)

The problem was that I had commented out ATA_STATIC_ID.

Thanks the the help!


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2011)

Great!  Moving A FreeBSD System To AHCI And Labeled Filesystems shows how to label filesystems so drive numbers don't matter, and AHCI should work on that chipset.


----------

